# Why is it when I even mention it, people look at me like I have two heads?



## gradygirl (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm getting a tattoo in a little over a month from now, this is the rough design. I'm getting it on my right shoulder blade, so it's a very easy cover up. No big deal, right?

Apparently not. I've talked to a lot of people I know about getting one, and so many of them pulled the "now why would you want to do that?" thing. One of them even had the audacity to say "well, what about job interviews?" I looked at him and told him that, like a normal person, I would be wearing a shirt to my interviews.

I mean, come on, it's my body, why should anyone else be offended by what I get inked onto my skin, especially when it's not even offensive!!! :glare:

Comments and thoughts are greatly appreciated...


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 24, 2006)

First, why tell anyone?

Second, who cares what they think?

A tattoo is a very personal artform that is to be enjoyed by the person who wears it on their skin. You sound as if you are responsible enough to be placing it in a spot where it is not convienent for anyone else to see. As for the design, it appears as you are choosing something that is special to you and has meaning that will last through the years. Tweak the design a little bit and it should look fine.

As for tattoos, I do not have one yet, but I do have a design that I did myself and I will have it done within the year. It took me many years to even get to this point. It is not something I take lightly. I was not one who jumped on the bandwagon and had them placed with no meaning and in plain view for all to see.

So quit telling people about it, fix the design to your liking and it enjoy it for what it means to you. 

****IF YOU NEED OTHER'S APPROVAL FOR YOUR TATTOO, YOU ARE NOT READY AND SHOULD AVOID GETTING IT AT THIS TIME****


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 24, 2006)

I know what you mean, I don't even tell people I have them any more. I have 3 that are all very meaningful, but no one can see them unless I wear clothes to show them. I'm getting a huge shoulder/back piece done soon too. Don't let it bother you, if it makes you happy go for it. Obviously I'm an avid tattoo lover but many aren't. Just ignore them and live your own life, they have no right to dictate your life to you.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 24, 2006)

One I got in 1992 was Taz with a Star of Life on his belly..........because at that time I was a trauma junkie. 

I have several others. Most of the time people have no idea until they see me working out or something and ask.

Actually I like your design. But it's up to you.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Truly, I could care less about people not wanting me to get one, becuase I'm getting it whether or not they approve (hence, I'm not telling stepmom or dad, told mom and she's ok.) This design means a lot to me, and no one is going to change that no matter what they say.

I just don't know why people look down on one another because of what they have on their skin.

*I'm tweaking the colors, the Star will be a lighter blue and the PQRST segments will be fire engine red, but the fire will stay black.*


----------



## Stevo (Jul 24, 2006)

well if you woke up from a bender with that on your forehead it might be a problem TCERT1987

otherwise on the shoulderblade would seem a good choice

~S~


----------



## dross (Jul 24, 2006)

I would just like to say this. That design kicks some major @$$. I'm looking into getting a tatoo. However, because of some heart problems of mine, I have to be medicated before getting pierced, tattoed, or even going to the Dentist.


----------



## c-spine (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with dross - it kicks a$$! I've got 2 tats right now, going for my 3rd on Aug 10. The first one I got was a celticy design - 2 celtic dragons with their tongues connected in a celtic knot. It's on my left ankle, with each dragon head on a side, and the knot in the center. My 2nd is just your basic star of life on my right ankle/low calf region. I've got pics somewhere I can try to find once I get back to my dad's. They both mean a lot to me - well... the dragons just because I love celtic designs and dragons. The star of life for obvious reasons... but my 3rd...

My 3rd tat is going to be a heart with a rose coming out of it with a banner. And instead of having someone's name put in the banner (might look kind of weird to get married to man X with man Y's name on my body...heh) it's going to say "yours." I know who it's referencing, but nobody else will. Thus the significance to me.

I've pretty much stopped telling people when I'm getting work done. Some people just don't understand the significance of getting something inked. But again, i love the design, and if you feel it's something you want on your body, go for it.

^.^


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 25, 2006)

Just tell them "At least I'm not getting a tattoo on my butt!"

That oughta shut 'em up! 

and I also think that design is pretty spiffy.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> Just tell them "At least I'm not getting a tattoo on my butt!"
> 
> That oughta shut 'em up!



I actually went with my best friend when she got a tat on her butt...:lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 27, 2006)

I am getting this cute little guy as soon as I take a day off to get it done...not the writing....just him...








I like yours.  Very cool.  Don't worry about everyone else.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 27, 2006)

my ex got a butterfly on her butt 

but that was about 25 or so years ago....

i figure it's about the size of a bluejay by now

~S~


----------



## Raf (Jul 28, 2006)

lol that's a good one Stevo

I personally don't like tatoos I think they look ugly (even if they are a good design) and most of the people I know with them just regret getting them later on in life.

If you really want it then go for it. I think the only person you should take into consideration is your spouse's (which I assume you don't have one)

I would be pissed if my future wife got a tatoo. I think they can really slut up a girl.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 28, 2006)

i wonder if one can get old tat's tuned up (so to speak) 

i've a few, one is almost 30 yrs old

kinda getting to be just a blue blob...


and hey, there's this old timer in town, i think he was a sailor at one time, he's covered in tat's, it just so happened that one of them was a naked island girl ....you know, right over his ac

yeah, guess where the stick went !

he got a real charge outta it too



~S~


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 28, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> I would be pissed if my future wife got a tatoo. I think they can really slut up a girl.



*Interesting choice of words, not to mention the gender designation. Says more of your personal bias than it does any girl that may or may not have a tattoo. It's a matter of personal choice, don't like tats, don't look at them, doesn't mean anyone who has one has questionable sexual ethics (or "looks" like they do).*


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 28, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> I mean, come on, it's my body, why should anyone else be offended by what I get inked onto my skin, especially when it's not even offensive!!! :glare:
> 
> Comments and thoughts are greatly appreciated...




*If it makes you happy, and it's something you can live with "forever", go for it. What you think and feel is what matters. I don't see a problem with it.....not even a potential one as it is discreet to begin with (covered my NORMAL clothing, i.e.: duty uniform). Folks seem to have very strong opinions on very superficial things.....I could think of a dozen things people can do that are quite offensive....tattoos aren't one of them since they have nothing to do with how you treat people or how you behave, etc. Of course some one will reply with some rant on how people with tattoos do this, or do that, blah blah blah......but I don't really give a rat's patoot about that either. Hey, after you get it, I'd love to see a pic. Take care.*


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 28, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> I would be pissed if my future wife got a tatoo. I think they can really slut up a girl.



You say that like it's a bad thing!

*bah-dum... ching!* thanks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Raf (Jul 28, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *Interesting choice of words, not to mention the gender designation. Says more of your personal bias than it does any girl that may or may not have a tattoo. It's a matter of personal choice, don't like tats, don't look at them, doesn't mean anyone who has one has questionable sexual ethics (or "looks" like they do).*



What you do to your body and how you dress among other things (your "style") usually reflects your personality. You're correct in saying it wouldn't be right for me to automatically judge every girl with a tattoo as having bad sexual ethics. However, my own personal preference is that it can make a girl seem slutty (really depends on the location of the tattoo of course).

I'd just rather not see it on a girl that i'm going out with. I've never had a problem where I had to deal with a girl that I liked but she had a tattoo. I guess that reflects the type of girl I like. 

This shows there is some correlation between what you choose to look like, and the way you are.

Unfortunately some people push this a little too far (maybe I'm referring to employers here). It's easy for employers to not want to hire someone with a tattoo because they automatically correlate that with obscene behavior and appearance. That's something that I don't agree with. Although your personality and looks are related, I would doubt your performance in the work field is related to your looks.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 28, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> However, my own personal preference is that it can make a girl seem slutty (really depends on the location of the tattoo of course).




*Just curious, does it make guys look slutty too?*


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> However, my own personal preference is that it can make a girl seem slutty (really depends on the location of the tattoo of course).



Is slutty truly the word you're looking for? I understand how the design and location of a tattoo can affect a person's outward appearance, but I think slutty is, by far, the wrong word to use.

I'm not at all in favor of a new 18 year old going out on their birthdays and getting a tattoo just because they can. I've wanted a tattoo for years (yes, even though I'm 19, it's been years) and I've been very deliberate about the design, location, etc. Tattoos, to me, are a way of expressing yourself, much as clothing would, only, you don't take it off. I'm sure most people's tattoos have histories and stories, and if you just take the time, you can learn a great deal about someone and their life from their tattoos. I have a story behind my design, one that I'd share with curious people in a heartbeat.



			
				MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> Just curious, does it make guys look slutty too?



Personally, I think a lot of guys with tattoos are studs; tattoos are total turn ons for me. My coworker has a cattle skull on his left arm, and I love it. My best friend has a huge flag/cross with "paramedic" through it on his back, which makes me really jealous because I think it looks incredible.

Maria, I'll be sure to post pictures once I get it; my friends are taking before, during, and after shots.

Oh, and fm_emt, you're fired.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2006)

Best. Post. Ever.  I've never been so happy to read one of steveo's posts.

Personally I wouldn't get one because of the fear that 10 years down the road I may not value what I decided to permanently painted on my body.  That's just me though, and I have family and friends who do have them.  Like most things in life, it's really a personal choice.

Have fun!  I hear it stings a bit.


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> i wonder if one can get old tat's tuned up (so to speak)
> 
> i've a few, one is almost 30 yrs old
> 
> ...


Matt... you gotta QUOTE the post... and yes, I snorted soda up my nose as I read that, too...


Lisle... go for it, if you REALLY want it... just remember, there isn't an "undo" button (removal costs LOTS of money)... you will live with it for the rest of your life...

And if that is what you want as a tattoo... you are a whacker! (grin)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 29, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> my ex got a butterfly on her butt
> 
> but that was about 25 or so years ago....
> 
> ...


Jon,

This was the one.  It's a classic!


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 30, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Lisle... go for it, if you REALLY want it... just remember, there isn't an "undo" button (removal costs LOTS of money)... you will live with it for the rest of your life...



Firstly, I don't know who you're talking to...    



			
				MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> And if that is what you want as a tattoo...you are a whacker! (grin)



Not gonna lie...I am one!


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok... I can't spell... So what!

And Mmiz... the other one was good, too! (but REALLY wrong)


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 30, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Ok... I can't spell... So what!



I should be used to it by now...


----------

